# Please suggest a headphone under 4K rupees



## meterate (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,
I live in Chennai and am in need of a headphone. (Immediately) Have time till Wednesday afternoon to buy it.
Purpose of buying: Usage with laptop, PC and mobile(Samsung Monte S5620)
Budget: 4000INR (Cant afford a penny more)
Details: Looking for a closed headphone. I use the headphone for Music/ movies and gaming.(In the ratio 70 : 30)

Did some research and wanted to but ATH M50 but since its too costly am looking to buy ATH M35. Pristine Note displays its price as 3400 rupees with 72 rupees shipping charge. Am not a big fan of online buying. So called up Mahavir in Ritchie Street and they Quote the price as 3600 INR. Is that the right price or do i need to bargain ? Coming to the headphone, the cons of the headphone are a concern for me. First one is the cable length. But i think i can manage it. Second one is the power it draws. Will my laptop and mobile work with this ? Am not looking for too much portability though in every travel i will take the headphone along.

*So is the M35 my only option or do i have better options ? All opinions are welcome. My previous purchase in audio segment was a Sennheiser Earphone cx 180.
So kinda new to the concept of buying the best Headphone.*


----------



## Sarath (Oct 2, 2011)

^If it is buying online then let me tell you me along with a few other members of this forum (the current page in "post your latest purchases" has 2 earphone purchases from pristinenote) have bought stuff from pristine note. They are reliable and you don't have to worry about it. 

However if you are finding them locally you can go with it. 

BTW a little offtopic but how did you find the CX 180s?


----------



## red dragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Sennheiser HD 228,can be found easily under 3k..and they are good.
Portable enough even for outdoor use.
I won`t recommend you closed headphones from AT,used a M50 for few days,did not like it at all.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 2, 2011)

^ Its better he auditioned them himself. Go to any store and check them out.


----------



## meterate (Oct 2, 2011)

1) Do you want me to check different Headphones ? Would they allow it to be compared ? Or you have a specific music store ? Please name any in Chennai.

2) Are there better Headphones than ATH M35 for the same price range ? See. Am not looking for a price reduction. I can spend up to 4000 rupees, but i needed something to suit my style. All i do with my PC and laptop is music, movies and games. Not particularly looking for mic along with HP. So after reading so many reviews i went for M50 but was put down by the price. So went for M35 but before buying it i want to know whether it will work with my PC and laptop which has only default soundcard, though i will upgrade the CPU within 2 months.

3) When i meant i need it for travel, here in chennai i have laptop and in Native I have PC. so i would like to take it here and there. During travel i would use CX 180 only. (During daily travels also i use only those). This is only for sometime till i upgrade my CPU.

Like i said, please suggest me equivalent and better ones than M35 for the same price range. If HD 228 is better than M 35 i will definitely buy it. No problemo.

Sennheiser cx 180 Story
Coming to the CX 180 question, i always wanted to buy Sennheiser model and went for the cheapest one in the shop. I bought it around NOV 2010
The cable is very lengthy, the sound is just too good compared to normal Earphones. Recently i twisted the cable near to end of the jack and was able to hear only right side. So opened the jack and i could not find out how to mend it. the electronic Engineer in me made me to Open it and finally i broke all the joints to Jack. Am unable to solder it since the wires are very thin.
But overall thats a good Earphone for money. Very big and convenient cable.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 2, 2011)

^ well I was not even looking for headphones. During one of those window shopping sprees I managed to audition the entire range of Sennies upto 8k and a few Bose headphones upto 15k. Did a lot more abroad but that is not relevant here. 

Place you should go to:
Malls
Dedicated stores like Bose's own store etc. 

Ofcourse AT doesn't have a dedicated store but you can look for hifi stores. The big ones tend to have many for auditioning. 

From my (little) experience covering atleast 8-10 pairs of ear/headphones I have come to the conclusion that one should always listen to what they are buying. Atleast try as much as you can and/or read extensively about it.

Thanks for the info about the CX180.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Well tbh Bose is absolutely 3rd class compared to AT and Sennys.
You did not mention the sound signature you are looking for.
I have not auditioned the M35,but his big brother -M50 has good bass and just decent highs,mids are bad and the sound stage is small(experts have told me it improves a lot with an amp,but like yourself I dont have any)
Senn hd 228 is much smaller,but isolates pretty well.
The mids are recessed but overall more balanced unamped.
M50 is definitely a better phone,but I somehow like hd228 more.
You can look into Shure SRH440 too.
If you manage to increase your budget ,do look into SRH840..for me much better than M50!


----------



## meterate (Oct 2, 2011)

Regarding sound signature, i have absolutely no idea about that. I wanted a closed loop since i always like to immerse in music. I think i will go with ATH m35 since its 3500 rupees and falls under My range. The shure products are costly for me. I do agree, unless i hear them i could not find out what signature feels good for me. Am not in to rock music. Just melody and beat songs. Would always wanted to enjoy the song. 
Am sorry, since i am Layman in terms of buying audio products i could not answer you guys properly. Am willing to take the risk since i have only some 3 hours on Wednesday morning to buy. Not much time is with me since i need it immediately. Have been doing research only on M 35 and only two concerns in that like i mentioned before. The power draw of the head phone and the long cable.
Am not in to 5:1 or 7:1 surround.


----------

